# MHF on Facebook



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All rallier's just thought i'd mention we now have a Facebook page.

If any of you would like to join us on Facebook you'd be most welcome.

If requesting to join could you please let me know your user name on here so I know who you are

Thanks

Jacquie

https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just applied, no way to let you know 'who' I am!

Peter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> Just applied, no way to let you know 'who' I am!
> 
> Peter


Your ok Peter I won't tell anyone:grin2:

You can make a comment on there saying your user name now iv'e approved you

Jacquie


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I just applied too, but see no way to let you know there about me here!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

TheNomad said:


> I just applied too, but see no way to let you know there about me here!


Once I have approved you you can go to discussions and make a post saying who you are

Jacquie


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

hi, just a point of interest, I've recently deactivated my FB account as I think it's been hacked. I noticed that while using FB my iphone would sometimes get quite warm, and the battery wasn't lasting as long. so after looking on an iphone forum the concensus was that my account had been hacked? Anyway since deactivating the account and removing from my phone it's been OK?? Not certain that this is the case yet but time will tell??
curlyboy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

LadyJ said:


> Your ok Peter I won't tell anyone:grin2:
> 
> You can make a comment on there saying your user name now iv'e approved you
> 
> Jacquie


OK, thanks!

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

CurlyBoy said:


> hi, just a point of interest, I've recently deactivated my FB account as I think it's been hacked. I noticed that while using FB my iphone would sometimes get quite warm, and the battery wasn't lasting as long. so after looking on an iphone forum the concensus was that my account had been hacked? Anyway since deactivating the account and removing from my phone it's been OK?? Not certain that this is the case yet but time will tell??
> curlyboy


Many devices, such as our Samsung Galaxy Tab4's will be 'phoning home' all the time to update apps etc, possibly the same is going on with your Apple device.

Disable the functions that do this and see if that helps.

Peter


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

JMDARR has just applied


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and another one, I've sent you a message just in case your memory has managed to wipe me from your recall (you should be so lucky.....)

Dave


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Alex Black just joined too.

Best wishes.

Al ' ....


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

CurlyBoy said:


> hi, just a point of interest, I've recently deactivated my FB account as I think it's been hacked. I noticed that while using FB my iphone would sometimes get quite warm, and the battery wasn't lasting as long. so after looking on an iphone forum the concensus was that my account had been hacked? Anyway since deactivating the account and removing from my phone it's been OK?? Not certain that this is the case yet but time will tell??
> curlyboy


You said "and removing from my phone", does that mean you were using the FB app? If so then don't, simply log into FB through a web browser as you would on a PC/MAC. Apps often do a lot of things in the background, using both system resources and CPU time, as well as communicating with their servers looking for updates (both data and software).

I hated the FB app (on Android) when I tried it. My wife uses it and is always moaning, asking how I can do things on FB on my phone that she can't. The answer is I uninstalled the app ages ago and now only ever use my web browser to access FB.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

is the facebook group just for the Rallies ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I reckon we'll give it a miss, not impressed with FB so far, considering kicking it into touch altogether.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

robbosps said:


> is the facebook group just for the Rallies ?


That's what I wondered!

Other motorhome groups on FB though


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

robbosps said:


> is the facebook group just for the Rallies ?


MOstly, yes. It's another point of contact for the ralliers and those who might. It's not compulsory!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I reckon we'll give it a miss, not impressed with FB so far, considering kicking it into touch altogether.


Just control what comes on the screen from others and who sees what you post.

I have 32 'friends and family' plus I belong to two or three groups, but otherwise I don't get involved in the wider FB community.

Peter


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I've joined, don't really do rallies, did Peterborough one once but weather was that bad we hardly saw anyone!! Also done a few Amboise get togethers. They've not kicked me out yet


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can I ask whats the point?
We are constantly communicating on site, Why duplicate it all?

Plus of course then there will be all the dogs wanting to be your 'friend'.

Ray.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Can I ask whats the point?
> We are constantly communicating on site, Why duplicate it all?
> 
> Plus of course then there will be all the dogs wanting to be your 'friend'.
> ...


Plenty of dog lovers on MHF Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Can I ask whats the point?
> We are constantly communicating on site, Why duplicate it all?
> 
> Plus of course then there will be all the dogs wanting to be your 'friend'.
> ...


The point is since the mhf site was swapped onto the new bit the rallies have got left behind on the old bit and quite a few of our members for some unknown reason cannot access the rallies to add themselves onto a rally:frown2:also as there is now many more groups on Facebook for motorhomes doing rallies we seem to be lagging behind some what.

Its not compulsory to attend the rallies but it is basically for the ralliers on here as we have a link to the rallies on fb and hopefully those that cannot access them here will be able to access them from there if you see what I mean:laugh:

Not sure what you mean about dogs but my dogs like to be friends with anyone unless your riding a bike or running:grin2:

Jacquie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jacquie.
OK I see about those ralliers who can't access the events on here.
Dogs was an expression like 'trolls' or bloody annoying FB people who want to bother anyone they can.

Ray.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just applied to join group


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have started a thread on Facebook headed User Names https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/

If you all would be so kind to post on it and add your user name so that I know who you are

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have started a thread on Facebook headed User Names https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/

If you all would be so kind to post on it so that I know who you are

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think I just applied, but did not put my MHF user name.have I made another cockup.>>

cabby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> I think I just applied, but did not put my MHF user name.have I made another cockup.>>
> 
> cabby


Looks like it don't seem to have anything from you Phil have another go

Jacquie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It seems to show me attached to something.:wink2::wink2lus I can see a list of other members, I shall make no comment on the photos of course.

cabby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Your on cabby


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Just applied


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi
Just applied

Richard Anderson


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

You are on Richard


----------

